# Beagle Bloodlines?



## TMeadows45

Cant help but admit that when I read some of yalls posts about all the different bloodlines of beagles I feel like Im reading a foreign language. I understand that 9 times out of 10 when two good hunting dogs breed that the odds of those pups being good hunting dogs themselves is relatively high. But... How does knowing the bloodline of a dog help in the field and when purchasing a new dog.


----------



## Beagler282

As a meat hunter I didn't care about papers as long as they would hunt but getting into different bloodlines you can find the style of hound that you like. This would be speed,desire to hunt,stamina and honest mouth. Believe it or not it does vary with bloodlines.All of my hounds go back to 2 different males that produced some very nice hounds when the two different bloodlines were crossed. I keep these two different lines crossed in my breeding program and it keeps producing the type of hounds that I like.


----------



## muzzy17is

Beagler, if you don't mind me asking what bloodlines are you running and what is it that keeps you with that bloodline?  I've got all Black Creek in my pen right now and am happy with them for what I do but I enjoy a good race and talkin' dogs no matter what's on the block.


----------



## Curtis-UGA

I think it comes down to getting consistency in your breeding. Just like Beagler282 said. Little easier to know what you will have going forward when you know whats behind them.


----------



## Beagler282

muzzy17is said:


> Beagler, if you don't mind me asking what bloodlines are you running and what is it that keeps you with that bloodline?  I've got all Black Creek in my pen right now and am happy with them for what I do but I enjoy a good race and talkin' dogs no matter what's on the block.



Old Pearson Creek and Weir Creek. Crossing those up with Branko also.



Curtis-UGA said:


> I think it comes down to getting consistency in your breeding. Just like Beagler282 said. Little easier to know what you will have going forward when you know whats behind them.



Exactly Curtis!


----------



## superfreak

Typically, the breeders of different bloodlines use linebreeding to "solidify" the traits they like in their hounds. So, if the bloodline is still pure, one can use that as an indication of what traits the hounds have and should reproduce if the linebreeding is continued with minimal outcrosses. Once an outcross is made or different bloodlines are crossed, a breeder will have to pick the hounds that captured all the traits the breeder was trying to get and then line bred to solidify those traits. Although, some of the best dogs ever bred came from "breeding a good dog to a good dog". Beagler, any certain Branko dog you outcross to or just Branko in general? I run a mixture of old Yellow Creek and Dingus McRae blood. Pearson Creek and Weir Creek go back to Yellow Creek and some of the Branko dogs originated from the cross of Anna's Ann to Dingus McRae.


----------



## TMeadows45

Can you tell anything good or bad by this? Paper I got with the three beagles I'm running now. They're all litter mates.


----------



## TMeadows45

Or this..


----------



## superfreak

I'm not familiar with any of the dogs in the first pedigree, but the second one is a nice pedigree. I see a couple of field champions in there and Turbo Powered by Prop has produced alot of field champions. I've heard guys say that Showboat hound is a really nice hound also. They would probably be a little faster than what most run in this area, but probably close to the style I like. I think Turbo was a AKC Midwest SPO style hound.


----------



## TMeadows45

superfreak said:


> I'm not familiar with any of the dogs in the first pedigree, but the second one is a nice pedigree. I see a couple of field champions in there and Turbo Powered by Prop has produced alot of field champions. I've heard guys say that Showboat hound is a really nice hound also. They would probably be a little faster than what most run in this area, but probably close to the style I like. I think Turbo was a AKC Midwest SPO style hound.



That's cool to know. I'm just now starting to get into the rabbit hunting thing though I've done it for years this is my first pack of dogs. They are 10 months old and doing fairly well. Can't wait to see what the future holds for them!


----------



## superfreak

I'm new to it as well. I've done alot of research on bloodlines and read alot in the beagle forums and facebook groups. There is a website called Laneline Beagles that has some really good articles on the history of some of the different bloodlines and also about breeding. Good luck with you pups and future hounds/breedings.


----------



## TMeadows45

superfreak said:


> I'm new to it as well. I've done alot of research on bloodlines and read alot in the beagle forums and facebook groups. There is a website called Laneline Beagles that has some really good articles on the history of some of the different bloodlines and also about breeding. Good luck with you pups and future hounds/breedings.



Thanks and you too


----------



## Beagler282

superfreak said:


> Beagler, any certain Branko dog you outcross to or just Branko in general? I run a mixture of old Yellow Creek and Dingus McRae blood. Pearson Creek and Weir Creek go back to Yellow Creek and some of the Branko dogs originated from the cross of Anna's Ann to Dingus McRae.



I like trying to stay with Heliprop or Lumberjack in the ped.Heliprop dogs were hard hitting and fast but fairly clean. Lumberjack dogs seemed lil slower but alot cleaner. I ran my female with Lumberjack in her ped down here in the Deep South AKC trials and always did very well. We have a male that is strong Branko blood but he is just to fast to run with the pack.We plan on using him to outcross to some of our females that are bred as close to Weir creek possible. The hare hound crossed with the southern dogs gives you more of what you're looking for but with more hunt and stamina.

TMeadows I don't know any on that first ped but familiar with the second. I never seen Showboat run but Dreamboat was something else.Dreamboat and my old hound Buddy used to brace together in the strip mines in Indiana.I love running up there more than any place in the world.A dog could really stretch out smoke a rabbit. Dick Powell had many good dogs and liked the hard hitting hounds also.


----------



## Beagler282

Here is the Branko dog we will be crossing with.


----------



## superfreak

Beagler, that's a nice pedigree, nice dog, and a nice kennel. Your breeding philosophy sounds a lot like my, just with different bloodlines. I use the old Yellow Creek for the nose, brains, etc. and the Dingus for the hunt, desire, foot, etc. Lumberjack has two crosses of Dingus in four Generations and I have some Trimmer blood in mine as well. I like the Weir Creek blood as well. It goes back to a lot of Yellow Creek. I wanted some Daddy Rabbit dogs when I first got started but he didn't have any for sale. Then, I tried High Rock kennel in North Carolina but he didn't have any either. That's when I came across the dogs that I have now which are from Laneline kennels breedings.


----------



## Beagler282

Thanks. Trimmer shows up in alot of pedigrees way back.He was bred quite a bit. High Rock has some nice Weir Creek hounds also. I based my kennel on a lil hound by the name of Cruise's Jim Dandy which goes back to the Boggy Hollar Weir Creeks.I think High Rock has some from JD also.Alot of folks in GA that competed in Progressive Pack have hounds with him in the pedigree.He was small in size but he threw big hounds in his litters. You were almost guaranteed to have a litter of superstars when breeding to him. If you can find you a dog with him in the pedigree a time or two it might be a good purchase for you.He threw a notch faster hound than what most of the Weir Creeks are.


----------



## muzzy17is

Sounds like y'all got some well bred hounds. Just out f curiosity what types of terrain are y'all running.  We run a lot of thick palmetto patches and grown over ditches so these short legged Black Creek dogs do great for us. My buddy has a couple of Oak Hill Blue ticks that have the foot when we need it to. Good luck with your dogs. Sounds like y'all are heading in the right direction!


----------



## TMeadows45

Mostly young pine clear cuts thick with briars and broom sage here. A few swamps as well that produce some nice cane cutters


----------



## Curtis-UGA

I was able to judge some of the greats when Progressive Pack was really peaking. Jim Dandy was tough for sure. 

My old stock was mostly Twin Pines Jed bred. I really liked Sudduths Mississipi Homer so I mixed in some of that and also have a pretty strong Davis Bo III influence now. A little Branko mixed in to. 

I just like to throw a lot of good stuff in and see what comes out.


----------



## superfreak

I like the old bloodlines that have been kept pure. I think line breeding helps to lock in the traits/genes and increase the odds of reproducing the same.


----------



## Furmaster

That Homer throws that knack in one to run to catch. Jump rabbits and finish them type hounds!


----------



## Curtis-UGA

Furmaster said:


> That Homer throws that knack in one to run to catch. Jump rabbits and finish them type hounds!



That's what I loved about him. I judged him and his son hammer once and in an hour they ran one stiff and caught it. I like a dog that hates a rabbit.


----------



## Curtis-UGA

superfreak said:


> I like the old bloodlines that have been kept pure. I think line breeding helps to lock in the traits/genes and increase the odds of reproducing the same.



In my opinion as soon the original breeder stops making the decision about the mating crosses the bloodline is no more. A dog can have a strong blackcreek influence but after all this time can't be a true or pure blackcreek.


----------



## Beagler282

With those dogs you listed Curtis they all bring back wonderful memories of running behind them and watching them get it done. I enjoyed watching Bo III in his later yrs run. He had settled down and would really lock in on a rabbit. Certainly enjoyed watching all those hounds.


----------



## Curtis-UGA

Maybe you can read this.


----------



## Beagler282

Little bit of everything in that pedigree. Looks good!


----------

